# €5 Free Credit - O2



## pudds (9 Dec 2010)

Text  'Credit' to 50202 and get €5 free credit by 15th December.


----------



## seantheman (9 Dec 2010)

thanks for that pudds


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Dec 2010)

Thanks Pudds - just applied now , - sure  '' every little helps ''


----------



## Billo (10 Dec 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Billo (3 Jan 2011)

My free credit did not arrive.  Anyone get it ?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Jan 2011)

I din't get any either.

They must be reading AAM!


----------



## Mucker Man (3 Jan 2011)

A girl in my office got it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Jan 2011)

and what about the credit?


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2011)

I got mine 2 x €5 ages ago. Dont forget you _may_ have got yours without realising it as sometimes the confirming text doesn't get send out.


----------



## seantheman (4 Jan 2011)

myself, wife and two children all got the free credit


----------

